

OpenSSH 6.3 Release - conductor
http://lists.mindrot.org/pipermail/openssh-unix-announce/2013-September/000115.html

======
joshbaptiste
_sftp(1): add support for resuming partial downloads using the "reget" command
and on the sftp commandline or on the "get" commandline using the "-a"
(append) option._

oooh, I likey..

